# 12 Crazy Camping Tricks



## carol palmer (Aug 17, 2016)

*Make your life easier with few simple tips*:
_Make the most out of your camping by making it enjoyable and less chaotic._

1) make arrangemens for a makeshift lantern
2)Music System 
3) Mosquito repellent or Sage 
4)Small compact packs of spices
5)Pack your backpack compact and keep your clothes warm
6)Doritos as tinder and more fire starters
7)Charcoal grills
8)safe storage for your valuables
9) Have personal emergency response system ready 
10)Foil, pre -make pan cakes, cook all hot dogs at once.
11) comfy bedding with padding
12) Know the knots well.


----------



## sophiajamesmic (Feb 11, 2016)

Outstanding tricks you have shared with us, I really appreciate your effort for making life easier for campers. Thanks


----------



## lambdahammock (Mar 25, 2017)

I always tend to forget newspaper to help start a fire, but thank you for the list!


----------



## RVRoofCoatings (Feb 25, 2016)

Great list of unique kind of tips for campers, Thanks Carol for such a great sharing


----------



## carol palmer (Aug 17, 2016)

Glad to know it helped many. Camping is such a good experience. Every time we camp, I often repeat this "Camp like a champ"


----------



## CamperDan (Jul 12, 2017)

Music System -why you need a music in camping site? That's the place where you should spend with your family or nature.
Charcoal grills-??? what about fire, there are lots of wood around.
safe storage for your valuables- you don't take you valuables with you.
Foil, pre -make pan cakes, cook all hot dogs at once- are you going to eat pancakes? really?
That's a not really good camping tricks, but its up to you guys.


----------



## markcurry (Jun 6, 2017)

You must have had a had time missing one or more items on the list for you to create this reminder for everyone else. Thank you for keeping us from overlisting and overthinking. This list just gives us everything. 
________________________________________________
Towing San Jose


----------



## icampsavvy (Jan 7, 2018)

13. Beer (just a thought...)


----------

